# Colleges with no public speaking requirement?



## bliss (May 28, 2011)

I'm looking for colleges without a public speaking/oral communications/speech course requirement. I do know many of the "elite" and/or super expensive schools don't burden their students with this type of course. However, I have yet to find a less academically-selective college that doesn't require this. If anyone went to a 4 year college and didn't have to take one of these courses, could you post the name of the college?


----------



## ImTheCrew (May 28, 2011)

UTC- Tennessee Chattanooga.

Chattanooga State (2 year), offers an online course for it... which youd have to record your speech and post it online... which seems to be a little better.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Honestly, this requirement should be seen as a challenge to overcome, not avoid.
Really, with practice, anyone can do this.

With me, it's not the speaking part itself; it is the confidence in knowing about my information. If I am adequately prepared, then I am doing pretty well - that is half the battle. Everybody has trouble with public speaking (well, at one time or another). I have to do presentations every so often for my job. I had only a few courses with presentations in my field - computer science. I would honestly rather have had a presentation to give than a program to write. :lol


----------

